# 4 GB Microdrive für weniger als 200.- EURO



## Bildermann (9. Mai 2004)

Creative hat einen MP3-Player mit 4 GB auf den Markt gebracht. Man öffnet diesen vorsichtig und baut sich das 4 GB Microdrive heraus. In der Regel wird das MD vom Bios der Kamera auch anerkannt. Kostenpunkt des Creative MP3-Player 199.- Euro im MediaMarkt / Preis des 4GB MD einzeln im Fotohandel z. Z. um die 500.- EUR Danach eine 256 MB CF wieder in den MP3-Player rein, das Bios aus dem Internet upgedatet und schon ist auch der Player wieder einsatzbereit, nur dann mit einer geringeren Kapazität...

*Info zum Microdrive mit 4 GB Speicher*
Hitachi hat im Herbst 2003 ein Microdrive mit insgesamt 4 GB Speicher Auf den Markt gebracht. Das Mircodrive ist die kleinste Festplatte der Welt. Denn trotz der geringen Größe von ca. 0,5 x 3,6 x 4,3 cm besitzt das Microdrive alle wichtigen Komponenten einer richtigen Festplatte, inklusive miniatur Schreib- und Lesekopf. Bisher ist das Drive in den Größen 340 MB bis 1 GB erhältlich. 

Dank einer Weiterentwicklung konnte die Größe des Schreib- und Lesekopfes halbiert werden. Daraus resultiert eine Reduzierung der Gesamthöhe von rund 40%. Es werden ausschließlich ultra-minimierte Komponenten eingesetzt, um die gerine Größe zu erreichen. Zusätzlich zur Verbesserung des Kopfes, wurde die Anzahl der Spuren pro Zoll drastisch erhöht. Es passen nun mehr als 60 Milliarden Bit auf einen Quadratzoll. 

Äußerlich entspricht das Microdrive dem CompactFlash Typ II und wird daher auch von vielen MP3-Player und Digital-Kameras unterstützt. Insgesamt wird aufgrund dieser positiven Entwicklung sicher auch die Vielfalt an Geräten zunehmen, die diese Minifestplatte unterstützen wird. Der Preis beläuft sich um die 500.- EUR.


----------



## Nacron (10. Mai 2004)

Recht hatt der Mann 

Deswegen werden zur Zeit tausende Muvos umgebaut in Ebay vertickt 

Leider ist ein wenig Handwerkliches Geschick zum Ausbau des Microdrives erforderlich!

Wer 200 Euro für nen Microdrive frei hatt der kann sich das ruhig hohlen


----------

